#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  نوک هویه آی سی بسازید

## غزال

IMG_20210313_180210_618.jpg
درود
*
با توجه به عوارض و مشکلات هیتر که ممکنه قطعات جانبی آی سی ها را جابجا کنه ، بدیهی است که هویه نسبت به هیتر ارجحیت داره.

اما ازآنجاکه برای خارج کردن آی سی با هویه ، امکان انتقال همزمان حرارت به پایه های آی سی ضعیف و دشواره و باید پایه های یکطرف بیش از حد داغ بشه تا در زمان ذوب کردن لحیم طرف مقابل ، سرد نشه لذا احتمال بلند شدن مدار چاپی و تخریب محل پایه ها بسیار زیاد میشه

 و به همین علت ، غالبا از هیتر استفاده میشه که عوارض دیگری داره و گاها منجر به پریدن قطعات جانبی و بروز مصیبت و حوادث ناهنجاری میشه ، بویژه که  مفقود شدن قطعات smd ، مصیبت عظما میسازه ، خصوصا که بدون نقشه ، مشخصات خازن های smd بسادگی قابل تشخیص نیست
فلذا دلایل عدیده ، شدت ارزش هویه را اثبات میکند که علاوه بر سرعت و کیفیت برتر ، از بروز مصیبت نیز پیشگیری میکند .

لذا با مفتول ضخیم مسی نوک هویه ای مطابق تصویر پیوست بسازید و بسادگی و با سرعت برق و باد ، آی سی smd را خارج کنید . 
 نوک هویه در تصویر پیوست ، مخصوص آی سی فلش 8 پایه یا آی سی هایی با عرض مشابه است و آی سی های دیگر با عرض متفاوت ، نوک متفاوت و مناسبی میطلبند.

البته اگه از آلیاژ مخصوص و مناسب استفاده بشه بهتره
 اما ازآنجاکه فقط برای خارج کردن آی سی قابل استفاده است لذا بزودی خراب نمیشه و عمر طولانی خواهد داشت و لذا استفاده از آلیاژ مخصوص ، ضرورتی نداره .

قابل ذکر است که استفاده از دوسیم مفتولی مسی ، کارآیی و توانایی بسیار ضعیف تری داره زیرا بسرعت خنک میشه و حرارت هویه بسختی به نوک هویه منتقل میشه و ضمنا حرارت یکسان و یکنواخت به همه پایه ها منتقل نمیکنه .

ولی این نوک هویه بسرعت آی سی رو خارج میکنه بویژه که اگر از هویه ۱۳۰ وات استفاده کنید که دراینصورت نباید نوک هویه را مدت طولانی روی پایه های آی سی نگهدارید که حرارت زیاد موجب صدمه به مدار بشه .

ازآنجاکه این نوک هویه ، حرارت کاملا یکنواخت و یکسانی به کلیه پایه های آی سی منتقل میکنه لذا لحیم کلیه پایه ها  ، همزمان با هم ذوب میشن و لذا اولا آی سی بسرعت خارج میشه و ثانیا با کیفیتی انجام وظیفه میکنه که  بدون اغراق اگه ۵۰ بار هم یک آی سی را خارج کنید کوچکترین صدمه ای به مدار چاپی وارد نمیکنه .

 اگر بمحض قرار گرفتن نوک هویه روی آی سی  ، ابتدا مقداری لحیم روی پایه های دو طرف اضافه کنید ، آی سی با سرعت و لذت بیشتری خارج میشه.
*
سپاس


ابتدا نوک مفتول گرد را با چکش کاری بصورت مکعب و مناسب با طول آی سی شکل دهید 
سپس با تیغ اره وسط آنرا بشکافید و با چکش کاری ، این شکاف را هم عرض ای سی و مطابق تصویر پیوست آماده کنید که روی محل لحیم پایه های آی سی بشینه.
IMG_20210313_183717_374.jpg



مرحله مکعبی ساختن نوک مفتول مسی
اگه نوک مفتول را سرخ کنید براحتی چکش کاری میشه اما بدون کاربیت و با شعله گاز بسختی سرخ میشه ، در هر صورت ، هر چقدر گرمتر بشه راحت تر شکل میگیره و اگه خنک باشه زمان بیشتری به چکش کاری نیاز داره .
IMG_20210314_000011_321.jpg

IMG_20210314_002847_942.jpg

IMG_20210314_002735_182.jpg

IMG_20210314_002547_494.jpg

IMG_20210314_084042_925.jpg

IMG_20210314_090349_935.jpg

IMG_20210314_152418_353.jpg
ایجاد شکاف با اره آهنبر و یا با تیغه چاقو و ضربه های ملایم روی تیغه چاقو

IMG_20210315_024245_881.jpg

IMG_20210315_024341_556.jpg

IMG_20210315_024130_220.jpg

----------

*1212ali*,*A R A S H*,*a1325*,*abdanan11*,*ahmad2121*,*ali m.g*,*alireza@s*,*amirh88*,*amirmorady*,*arash777m*,*bahramikhah*,*farzad55*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghmb*,*hanirayan*,*heical*,*hojat88*,*javamobira*,*Jeep-W 85*,*Kameli.svc*,*kazempoor92*,*m-j*,*mehrdad540*,*Mirza .m*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohasalman*,*PARSA1395*,*partis*,*pckho0r*,*Poomm*,*ropshop*,*salar9998*,*Service Manual*,*smm9297*,*sonysony*,*sovietiran*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid.azmi*,*www.hadi*,*yerkoki*,*yx700*,*امیر سجاد*,*تاج*,*رحمت رجایی*,*سفیر امید*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*محیاجان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غزال

درود
*
نوک هویه هایی با طول عمر دائمی و با آلیاژ مناسب ، نقش زیادی در سرعت و کیفیت لحیمکاری داره ، خصوصا که بسادگی و به این زودی خراب نمیشه

اما عالیترین و ایده آلترین نوک هویه ها ، متعلق به هویه هیترها هستند و عامدانه با ضخامتی ساخته میشوند که در هویه های معمولی و رایج  قابل استفاده نباشند ، بطوریکه ضخامت آنها بیشتر یا کمتر از ضخامت مورد نیاز هویه های معمولی است .
اما با عملیات ساده ای قابل انطباق با هویه شما هستند و لذا اگر از این نوک ها در هویه خود استفاده نمیکنید حتما با یکی از دو روش زیر از این نوک هویه ها استفاده کنید .

۱- نوک هویه هایی که برای هویه شما ضخیم تر و کلفت تر از ضخامت لازم هستند تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم تقریبا همگی توخالی و شبیه لوله هستند و لذا بسادگی میتوانید نوک هویه فعلی خود را به دریل ببندید و دریل را روشن کنید با سوهان نوک هویه خود را لاغر کنید تا داخل لوله نوک هویه جدید قرار بگیره و سپس با ایجاد سوراخ ریز و یک پیچ مطابق تصویر پیوست روی نوک هویه قبلی خود محکم کنید .

و یا میله فلزی و ترجیحا مسی پیدا کنید که ضخامت آن لااقل با هویه و یا نوک هویه جدید مناسب باشه و اگه طرف دیگر مناسب نیست ، از یکی از دو روش یاد شده استفاده کنید .


*
IMG_20210317_134653.jpg

IMG_20210317_134005_845.jpg

*۲- نوک هویه هایی که برای هویه شما نازک هستند بدلیل سادگی راه حل ، نیاز به توضیح نداره که باید صفحه فلزی نازکی روی آن بپیچید تا ضخیم تر بشه و برای هویه شما مناسب باشه.

بهترین صفحه فلزی نازک که برای این منظور جون داده و از ابزار بسیار ارزشمند هر تعمیرکاری است ، صفحه خازن لامپ تصویر رنگی تلویزیون های crt است.

یعنی صفحه بزرگ و نازکی که بعنوان یک صفحه خازن هایولتاژ  در  لامپ تصویر استفاده میشد ، شاه کلید بسیاری از امور تعمیرکاران است که در امور مختلفی قابل استفاده است و با قیچی معمولی هم بریده میشه .

باید حباب لامپ تصویر را بشکنید و از این صفحه بزرگ و نازک استفاده کنید بویژه اگر مسی باشه حقیقتا برای تعمیرکار ، گنجینه ارزشمند و راهگشاست و حتی با توجه به ضخامت ناچیز و جنس مرغوب مس آنها ، بعنوان عالیترین رادیاتور ترانزیستورها نیز قابل استفاده است و بسیار بهتر و سریع تر از رادیاتور های رایج موجب تهویه و تبادل حرارتی میشه .

در هر صورت مقدار کافی از این صفحه ببرید و دور نوک هویه بپیچید تا ضخامت مناسبی برای هویه شما داشته باشه ( مطابق تصویر )*

سپاس

IMG_20210317_135919_863.jpg

IMG_20210317_140057_839.jpg

IMG_20210317_140139_463.jpg

----------

*1212ali*,*alireza@s*,*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*hanirayan*,*hojat88*,*javamobira*,*Jeep-W 85*,*kazempoor92*,*mehrdad540*,*Mirza .m*,*Mohsenbehrad*,*NICHICON*,*partis*,*Poomm*,*ropshop*,*smm9297*,*sonysony*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid.azmi*,*yerkoki*,*امیر سجاد*,*تاج*,*رحمت رجایی*,*سفیر امید*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## hanirayan

> درود
> *
> نوک هویه هایی با طول عمر دائمی و با آلیاژ مناسب ، نقش زیادی در سرعت و کیفیت لحیمکاری داره ، خصوصا که بسادگی و به این زودی خراب نمیشه
> 
> اما عالیترین و ایده آلترین نوک هویه ها ، متعلق به هیترها هستند و عامدانه با ضخامتی ساخته میشوند که در هویه های معمولی و رایج  قابل استفاده نباشند ، بطوریکه ضخامت آنها بیشتر یا کمتر از ضخامت مورد نیاز هویه های معمولی است .
> اما با عملیات ساده ای قابل انطباق با هویه شما هستند و لذا اگر از این نوک ها در هویه خود استفاده نمیکنید حتما با یکی از دو روش زیر از این نوک هویه ها استفاده کنید .
> 
> ۱- نوک هویه هایی که برای هویه شما ضخیم تر و کلفت تر از ضخامت لازم هستند تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم تقریبا همگی توخالی و شبیه لوله هستند و لذا بسادگی میتوانید نوک هویه فعلی خود را به دریل ببندید و دریل را روشن کنید با سوهان نوک هویه خود را لاغر کنید تا داخل لوله نوک هویه جدید قرار بگیره و سپس با ایجاد سوراخ ریز و یک پیچ مطابق تصویر پیوست روی نوک هویه قبلی خود محکم کنید .
> 
> ...


سلام استاد عزیز و بزرگوار 

 تشکر و قدردانی ازبابت آموزش و مطالب ارژشمندی که برای ما میزارید  و امیدوارم که بشه ذره ای را جبران کنیم 

اتفاقا دوتا مانیتور را اوراق کرده بودم برای استفاده از قطعات که مونده بودم با صفحه نمایش چکار کنم میخواستم بندازم دور که پست زیبای شمارا دیدم 

امیدوارم همیشه موفق و پایدار باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*alireza@s*,*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*ghmb*,*Jeep-W 85*,*kazempoor92*,*mohasalman*,*NICHICON*,*partis*,*Poomm*,*pooya220*,*ropshop*,*امیر سجاد*,*تاج*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*غزال*,*محیاجان*

----------


## غزال

> سلام استاد عزیز و بزرگوار 
> 
>  تشکر و قدردانی ازبابت آموزش و مطالب ارژشمندی که برای ما میزارید  و امیدوارم که بشه ذره ای را جبران کنیم 
> 
> اتفاقا دوتا مانیتور را اوراق کرده بودم برای استفاده از قطعات که مونده بودم با صفحه نمایش چکار کنم میخواستم بندازم دور که پست زیبای شمارا دیدم 
> 
> امیدوارم همیشه موفق و پایدار باشید


درود

از لطف شما سپاسگزارم.

اگه مقصود شما مانیتور  قدیمی است که لامپ تصویر داره.
دراینصورت اگه لامپش ضعیف نیست ، ممکنه بعدا نیاز داشته باشی 
اما اگه ضعیف هست و یا میتونی لامپ تصویر اوراق و ضعیفی تهیه کنی که فراوونه .
 ابتدا ته ته لامپ و وسط پایه های لامپ که پستونک شیشه ای است این پستونک شیشه ای و یا گلوی لامپ تصویر را با ضربه بشکن که هوا وارد حباب بشه و بعد بیافت بجونش و حسابی خردش کن که صفحه نازک و یزرگ فلزی را از داخلش خارج کنی.

این صفحه کاربرد زیادی داره ازجمله برای انطباق نوک هویه های ارزشمند با هویه های معمولی.

سپاس

----------

*1212ali*,*alireza@s*,*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*fkh52000*,*ghmb*,*hanirayan*,*hojat88*,*Jeep-W 85*,*mehrdad540*,*Mirza .m*,*morteza khod*,*NICHICON*,*partis*,*Poomm*,*ropshop*,*V.GHAEDY*,*yerkoki*,*امیر سجاد*,*تاج*,*رحمت رجایی*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*محیاجان*,*چهارسو*

----------


## asghar4

در صورت کار صحیح با هیتر ، هیچ مشکلی پیش نیامده و نیازی به این کارها نیست

----------

*alireza@s*,*masoud.ghara*,*partis*,*تاج*,*غزال*

----------


## mohammadhadi

> در صورت کار صحیح با هیتر ، هیچ مشکلی پیش نیامده و نیازی به این کارها نیست


سلام
لذتی که در ساخت ابزار مورد نیاز هست در خرید اون وسیله نیست

----------

*alireza@s*,*amirmorady*,*electronium*,*ghmb*,*Mirza .m*,*partis*,*Poomm*,*yerkoki*,*تاج*,*غزال*

----------


## mehrdad540

> درود
> 
> از لطف شما سپاسگزارم.
> 
> اگه مقصود شما مانیتور  قدیمی است که لامپ تصویر داره.
> دراینصورت اگه لامپش ضعیف نیست ، ممکنه بعدا نیاز داشته باشی 
> اما اگه ضعیف هست و یا میتونی لامپ تصویر اوراق و ضعیفی تهیه کنی که فراوونه .
>  ابتدا ته ته لامپ و وسط پایه های لامپ که پستونک شیشه ای است این پستونک شیشه ای و یا گلوی لامپ تصویر را با ضربه بشکن که هوا وارد حباب بشه و بعد بیافت بجونش و حسابی خردش کن که صفحه نازک و یزرگ فلزی را از داخلش خارج کنی.
> 
> ...


*سلام و درود بسیار بر استاد عزیز و گرامی
جسارتا برای ماکه دیگه در امور تلویزیون لامپی فعالیت نداریم میتونیم از ورق فویل آشپزخونه هم استفاده کنیم استاد؟ هر چند مسی نیست*

----------

*amirmorady*,*partis*,*Poomm*,*امیر سجاد*,*غزال*

----------


## غزال

> *سلام و درود بسیار بر استاد عزیز و گرامی
> جسارتا برای ماکه دیگه در امور تلویزیون لامپی فعالیت نداریم میتونیم از ورق فویل آشپزخونه هم استفاده کنیم استاد؟ هر چند مسی نیست*


درود

هرچند هدایت حرارتی آلومینیم ، نسبتا قابل تحمل است اما
هدایت حرارتی مس نسبت به آلومینیم بسیار بالاتر و عالیتر و بینظیر است ، بطوریکه با استفاده از واسطه های آلومینیومی ناگزیر به تهیه هویه قویتر و تحمل تاخیر و چشم پوشی از معایب فراوانی هستید که استفاده از آلومینیم را مقرون بصرفه نمیسازد .

بخصوص که مس با ضخامت مورد نیاز ، بسادگی و با سهولت تهیه میشه و دلیلی برای تحمل معایب عدیده آلومینیوم وجود نداره.

سپاس

----------

*alireza@s*,*amirmorady*,*ghmb*,*hanirayan*,*mehrdad540*,*partis*,*Poomm*,*ropshop*,*sonysony*,*V.GHAEDY*,*امیر سجاد*,*تاج*

----------


## partis

سلام 
در پشت  بعضی از صفحه نمایش های سامسونگ مثل J700 و J500  از ورقه مسی بسیار با کیفیتی استفاده شده که میشه برای این منظور استفاده کرد و جدا کردن اون هم خیلی راحت و اسونه فقط باید توجه کنید که ال سی دی های شرکتی و اورجینال این ورقه مسی را دارن و این ال سی دی های شکسته و اوراق به وفور هست

----------

*alireza@s*,*amirmorady*,*ghmb*,*hanirayan*,*Poomm*,*ropshop*,*امیر سجاد*,*غزال*

----------


## امیر سجاد

سلام
استاد مهربانم و همکاران عزیزم
و استاد عزیزم  ممنونم از پست ها  و  مطالبتان
در مورد سیم مفتولی مسی به مرور زمان از قسمت نوک خورده میشه . به مرور زمان از بین میره به خصوص موقعی که نوک هویه کثیف شده باشد . که من با سیم ظرفشویی پاک میکنم . و نوک هویه از بین میره و به همین خاطر یک بار از سیم برنج ( در جوشکاری کارپیت استفاده میشه به رنگ زرد است)  استفاده کردم . که طول عمرش نسبت به مس زیاد تر است و حرارتش در بدنه فلز هم خوب است و محکمتر از مس است . فقط یک مشکلی که داره بیشتر نمیشه خمش کرد میشکنه . به نظر من میشه به جای مس هم استفاده کرد.
متشکرم

----------

*alireza@s*,*amirmorady*,*escop*,*hanirayan*,*mehrdad540*,*partis*,*Poomm*,*ropshop*,*غزال*

----------

